# Keg king / Kegmate kegerator fan mod?



## BeerSwiller (5/4/13)

Hi all,

I have a keg king S3 kegerator that has a small 12v fan which turns on when compressor is running, I have been considering installing a font fan to run cold air from the fridge through some flexible conduit.
Wondering If anyone out there has used the existing fan and boxed that into a small poly box with conduit running to the font.
Or would that fan be too small and just use the power supply from the existing fan and run that to a larger 80mm computer case fan?

Thanks guys


----------



## BeerSwiller (6/4/13)

Anyone got any ideas pls?


----------



## QldKev (6/4/13)

I would leave the existing fan alone, just because that's where the thermostat probe is and it's not a very powerful fan to start with. I can't remember who but someone on here cut a pc fan into a lunch box lid and put the lunch box in the fridge with the flexible conduit running into the font. They said it worked very well. 

edit: 12vdc 1amp charger from ebay for a couple of bucks to run it.


----------



## mikec (6/4/13)

No the thermostat probe is on the other side. 
I pulled out the pissy little fan, it does nothing, and put in the KK font fan. It cools the font well enough but doesn't do a lot for air circulation. I'm thinking of just drilling some holes in the hose to blow some of the air into the top of the fridge above the kegs.


----------



## Spiesy (6/4/13)

I wouldn't mess with the air circulation in the fridge. Sure, add something if you want the font cooled - but cold beer and a happy fridge are more important than a chilled font, in my humble opinion.


----------



## mikec (7/4/13)

Yeah except the standard fan is absolutely useless.


----------



## BeerSwiller (7/4/13)

I wonder if I could just tap into the 12v that runs the small fan and use that supply to run a 80mm case fan? Would save having to run an external power supply and would keep things cold enough when just turning on with the fridge compressor?


----------



## AzzA68 (20/1/16)

G'day,

it's not normally etiquete to dig up old threads but this one has the title I was going to use, and gives all the background info, so...



I've just fitted a new internal fan mount to my Series 3 Keg King Kegerator. So far it seems to be working just fine, just as I designed it to do.

It's 3D printed and the design is free for the non-commercial taking. 
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1280323

If folk without 3D printers handy would like one, post EOI here as I could possibly knock out a batch.

Cheers


----------



## spog (20/1/16)

Those 3D printers amaze me,I know bugger all about them but I'm guessing they aren't a simple plug and play tool ?


----------



## AzzA68 (20/1/16)

G'day Spog,

the learning curve can be steep... so, if you like a challenge, go for it... they're almost all prone to electronic and mechanical issues, mostly due to cost-down measures. If you're the patient tinkering kind of person, that has a cerebral link to the Interwebs, then you'll be right at home. (Kinda like going full grain from scatch, with nothing more than your missuses pots and pans.)  

Cheers


----------



## Florian (20/1/16)

Well done, looks and sounds great, that's a clear EOI from me.

If you do decide to knock out a batch let me know what you need for materials and time and we'll sort it out.

Cheers


----------



## fdsaasdf (20/1/16)

Great work! Does anyone happen to know if there's a difference between the s2 and s3 keg king fan mounts?


----------



## AzzA68 (21/1/16)

G'day fsahaphadas.... dashpasass... fdsaasdf,

(I think I just farted a bit... jeez I hope that's a funny anagram.) 

If the kegerator you have has a 60mm fan mounted face first against the inside wall, then it's likely to fit.

The S3 has the fan mounted top center on the right hand wall of the inside.

The fan is 60mm outside dimension, and 50mm between centres for the mounting screws. This is a standard 60mm 12VDc fan, it's not as common as some PC fans but it's readily availabble from the likes of RS or Jaycar.

If folks have a different fan, in a different mounting spot, let me know and we'll get something measured up... photos and dimensions would help.

Cheers


----------



## Mall (21/1/16)

EOI here...


----------



## takai (21/1/16)

Do you have a pic of it installed? This might motivate me to actually get my 3D printer running.


----------



## AzzA68 (29/1/16)

takai said:


> Do you have a pic of it installed? This might motivate me to actually get my 3D printer running.


G'day takai,

take a fresh look at:
http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1280323
I've posted a picture... it's white on white with flash, so not exactly going to win any awards for photographic merit... but it shows the part installed and working.


----------



## AzzA68 (1/2/16)

I've posted some new files to thingumyverse; there's the basic fan mount, and one that's been trialed and tweaked... the higher the number the more "evolved" the part. 

I'll be printing a few over the next few nights, it's a long print. I'll do some tests, take some pictures and make some posts as I progress.

Cheers


----------



## takai (2/2/16)

Thanks mate. Looks the goods. Have you thought about adding a second point mount for a manifold off the lower bolt holes? 

I think ill have to pull my fan area apart anyway given my fan seems to be failing.


----------



## AzzA68 (2/2/16)

takai said:


> Thanks mate. Looks the goods. Have you thought about adding a second point mount for a manifold off the lower bolt holes?
> 
> I think ill have to pull my fan area apart anyway given my fan seems to be failing.


Have you got a specific one in mind?

I'm planning to do a redraft, from scratch...


----------



## barls (2/2/16)

hmmmm i could use one of those for my kezzers


----------



## Brewer Daz (1/1/21)

AzzA68 said:


> G'day takai,
> 
> take a fresh look at:
> Keg King, Kegerator Fan Mod by AzzA
> I've posted a picture... it's white on white with flash, so not exactly going to win any awards for photographic merit... but it shows the part installed and working.


Hey mate just bought a series 3 myself and been researching on here for mods. This mod of yours looks smick, a work of art! Is it still possible to purchase one off you?


----------

